# Is this Nigerian Dwarf doe settled?



## MachoCabrío (Feb 4, 2009)

Good Afternoon, folks!

Can you tell if this goat is settled? We just got her last week and she's still a bit skittish, so, I got these picture on the run. 

Thank you for looking!
Hecky


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

JMO but I say yes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have no clue...but I sure hope so!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think not -- but if it was a recent breeding it would be hard to tell now


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

This entire thread confused me. :shrug: What does settled mean?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

settled = pregnant


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, I thought maybe that was it. and you can tell that from the pic??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

2 months past breeding I usualy can tell if a doe is pregnant by their "pooch" there are distinctive changes that happen. I prefer to have a before breeding picture to compare to if the doe is not mine.

I can tell with 95% accuracy with my own girls at 3-5 weeks post breeding. I even have a doe out there who was bred last week but I am 70% sure she is bred due to her pooch.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, I guess I need to start taking pics of Hope's behind to show you guys before and afters for when we breed her in August! (if we do it) :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I shot just before breeding would be just fine. Then you can request a Pooch test by anyone on here around 2 months post breeding. We should be able to help you out.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Looks like a Nubian's backside to me.  I can't guess. I never know until they either go in heat again or get an udder.


----------

